
How Nature Does TDD (Eigen's Paradox) - ThatMightBePaul
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error_threshold_(evolution)
======
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN. Using the
original title unless it is misleading or linkbait allows readers to interpret
the story for themselves.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
ThatMightBePaul
Gotcha, I'll move to using the original article title from now on.

